# Latin America > UK > now SA??



## lulatsch197 (Jun 9, 2013)

Dear Forum Members,

I'm German, 38 years old, and work for a Multinational Consumer Products Company and I'm currently based in UK. 
I started to work with this company in 2010 when I quit my consulting job in Germany, moved to this Company and their Latin America HUB in Bogota, Colombia. My wife and I moved to UK last year due to my work reasons. We implemented a new software solution into Europe and it was easier to do this from UK 

Now we face a restructuring and the company/the new boss wants to have me in our South African office. It is in Sandton, close to Johannesburg 

My company offers the relocation package (move + relocation agent in SA) but I will be contracted locally in SA. Also receiving the money in SA. In addition they offered 2home flights per year to Colombia.

The plan is to move to SA in August or September with wife, 5 months old baby and dog.

I know that life quality and weather will be better in SA but the crime topic makes me still nervous. I talked with many colleagues and there are different opions about it.
We have already in our mind to live in a big gated community/estate where our kid can go outside and play with the other kids....I mean a open and friendly community within secured walls.

I understood that you can have a really good quality of life...e.g:

- 2 Cars (one bigger, one smaller)
- 1 housekeeper for 3-5 days per week
- 3-4 bedroom House with pool to buy or rent

Does anybody could recommend any safe and nice gates communities around Sandton? I heard about the Morningside, Craighall, Bryanston, Pakhurst areas....

I imagine that we will spend most of the time (after work) at home outside, doing a lot of Braii with Friends, enjoy the good weather, I would like to play Golf, have some good restaurants around, nice Grocery supermarket close by etc...

Now I need a little support and feedback if you can have such imagined good life with the expected net income per month + recommendations for nice residential communities around Sandton with around 20-30 mins max by car to the office.

Any feedback would be highly appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## lavidarachel (Dec 26, 2012)

lulatsch197 said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> I'm German, 38 years old, and work for a Multinational Consumer Products Company and I'm currently based in UK.
> I started to work with this company in 2010 when I quit my consulting job in Germany, moved to this Company and their Latin America HUB in Bogota, Colombia. My wife and I moved to UK last year due to my work reasons. We implemented a new software solution into Europe and it was easier to do this from UK
> ...



Hi,

We are in Jo'burg, not Sandton, so I cant tell you much about that. We live in a small close with a gate and a guard, and children do play out in the street, and there is a friendly atmosphere, so that shouldnt be hard to find. We regularly go into Parkhurst and Melville as I love the shops and cafes round those areas.

As long as you have two cars you are fine - I struggle a little as we only have one, and my partner is in it at work all day. 

Our quality of life in terms of eating out, standard of living and being able to socialise and take time out is much improved compared to the UK.

Hope that is some help,

Rachel


----------

